# Look what I got for my Birthday



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Look what I just got for my birthday. It's a new reel  

It a Okuma Hydrogen HF-30. I don't know how they are rated I cant find anything on them on the web. Got it for $80 marked down from $170.

It's a bit more than I usually spend on reels. It will be put into action the weekend at the popper comp.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Happy birthday rawprawn  
I like the Okumas. The one I had had the smoothest drag!


----------

